# Adeptus Mechanicus new models by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello there,

As we’ve heard the news of upcoming new Adeptus Mechanicus army for Warhammer 40000, we were eager to see (and more importantly – paint!) the new miniatures. And after they finally came, we put our hands (with brushes) on them! See what we have done with each of the new miniatures – and there will be more!

As always, you may click on each photo to see the bigger version.

Skitarii Vanguard:




Sicaran Ruststalkers:





Ironstrider Ballistarius:




Sydonian Dragoon:




Onager Dunecrawler:




Kastellan Robots:




Imperial Knight Warden:






Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


Which one is your favourite? Soon there will be more mechanical gribbles!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well more top work, love the skitarii. However from the ballistarius down you have painted what appears to be random red and green glowing areas, for example, the ballistarius has glowing green cables and the same effect in the muzzle of the weapon it makes no sense, the same with the Kastellan robots who have a big glowing blob on their head the igniter on the flame weapons and the fuel tank for said weapons, to me it takes away heavily from otherwise superbly painted models, in fact it looks like someone came along and vandalised your minis


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Honestly I don't like them save for the Onager, I get that they're well painted but to me they looks rather cartoonist and cheap with all the 'glow' you have done on the models. I know the glow effect has a name but I'm unfamiliar with it.


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for all the feedback - I must admit that we went overboard with OSL on several models - especially the Kastellan Robots. In the future we'll be placing ligth sources more carfefully.

And the Kataphron Servitors are joining the fray.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh yes really like the servitors, very well done


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

After the mechanical forces were dispatched to the battlefield, their commander came to direct them in person 

Take a look at the Magos Dominus!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

You need to lose that green effect down a really deep hole. Also the dragoons look a bit slap-dash(if that's possible with an airbrush)
Apart from that they are good. My suggestion is to use the blue effect.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Now I like the Magos the green highlights are there but they are subtle which is nice. the base green not that fond of I think a greasy dirty look would be more machine looking but to each his own. I like this model well done.


----------

